# Advantages/Disadvantages to Run-Flat Tires and Alternatives



## tobyp (Jan 22, 2006)

I am curious as to why BMW seems to have resorted to fitting Run-Flat tires on their cars in 2006. Are ther specific advantages and/or disadvantages to using these tires over more conventional tires? Do the Run-Flats generate excessive road noise?

If I were to move away from the Potenza RE050A RunFlats (245/40-ZR18) to a non-Run-Flat tire, are there specific tires that BMW recommends (like Porsche does for its vehicles)? My objective is to settle the Run-Flat versus not question for my wife's '06 530i (w/Sport Package) and then address the road noise question. Any suggestions or advice that can be offered is most appreciated.

Toby


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

tobyp said:


> I am curious as to why BMW seems to have resorted to fitting Run-Flat tires on their cars in 2006. Are ther specific advantages and/or disadvantages to using these tires over more conventional tires? Do the Run-Flats generate excessive road noise?
> 
> If I were to move away from the Potenza RE050A RunFlats (245/40-ZR18) to a non-Run-Flat tire, are there specific tires that BMW recommends (like Porsche does for its vehicles)? My objective is to settle the Run-Flat versus not question for my wife's '06 530i (w/Sport Package) and then address the road noise question. Any suggestions or advice that can be offered is most appreciated.
> 
> Toby


There is no clear cut answer. If you ditch run flats that are several tires that would work well

Michelin PS2's are a popluar choice along with your Bridgestones in the non run flat version.

I suggest reading the tire rack reviews. People are funny with tires reviews. Each has their own likes/dislikes with regard to tires.


----------



## jimmy335 (Nov 15, 2006)

*Run Flats Vs Std Tires*

The run flats pose a real dilemma:

I have read various posts on the ability to repair a run flat tire. It seems to be in doubt and will depend on tire store you happen to land in. If they wont repair it you are forced to buy a new tire which I suspect will have to be ordered. The situation is even more bleak if you happen to be out of the urban areas and in a smaler town etc.

The situation gets even tougher if you go 19" on the Tires. There is almost no option for 19" RF tires. This would make the one little nail you pick up, if the tire cant be repaired, all the more a hassle.

On the flip side you can go to a std tire but then you have no spare! You can carry a std rim with a tire on it but....a) Tirerack says they dont have any at this point though should be next month and b) now you lose a good portion of your trunk.

I dont see the advantage of the RF, other than BMW saves a few $$$ by not including a spare or space for it, the only thing you are able to is drive 50 miles with a flat tire to get hosed.....


----------



## drstevechan (Jan 17, 2007)

Has anyone thought of it as a space saving issue? Maybe more room in trunk?


----------

